# Anyone tried Oregano Oil to treat/prevent Coccidia?



## JohnCaper (Sep 25, 2008)

I've been reading up on Coccidia, and in the natural remedies forum someone mentioned using liquid grapeseed extract to treat/prevent it. I have yet to find liquid grapeseed extract, except through mail order, but one of the treatments I've found on other sites for other animals is oregano based oils (which is readily available here) and I was wondering if anyone has tried it on their rabbits. If so how much do you use?


----------



## jhuebner (Mar 29, 2009)

strawberry yogurt, it works, about a tsp per bunny! 

JLH


----------



## JohnCaper (Sep 25, 2008)

jhuebner said:


> strawberry yogurt, it works, about a tsp per bunny!
> 
> JLH


What does the strawberry yogurt do? How much for newly weaned bunnies?


----------



## ladysown (May 3, 2008)

how does yogurt work to get rid of coccidia????
I don't get it.
I can see oil of oregano because it works for a variety of things.
but yogurt? what dosage? does it have to be strawberry?


----------



## jhuebner (Mar 29, 2009)

ladysown said:


> how does yogurt work to get rid of coccidia????
> I don't get it.
> I can see oil of oregano because it works for a variety of things.
> but yogurt? what dosage? does it have to be strawberry?


It settles their stomach,helps their digestive system transition to full pellet ration. I've successfully used it for years. any flavor, about 1-2cc 2x a day for a couple days. it has stopped "weaning diarrhea" for me for years!

good luck! 

JLH


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

I can believe that yogurt may "settle stomachs" by introducing beneficial flora needed for digestion and thus stop "weaning diarrhea", but I do not see how it can deal with coccidiosis, which is protozoal enteritis. I don't think these two conditions are the same.

http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/GI_diseases/Protozoal_diseases/coccidiosis_general.PDF


----------



## JohnCaper (Sep 25, 2008)

So any thoughts on dosage? The grapeseed extract, I think, was 10 drops/gallon of water for a certain number of days. I don't have a problem yet (that I know of) but am looking for a preventative measure/health boost, to go along with cleanliness.


----------



## JohnCaper (Sep 25, 2008)

I just read one report that the dosage for humans is 1-4 drops, so 10 may be too much for bunnies.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Here's the link to the Pure Liquid Gold website that Ann Mary spoke of in another thread on this topic. You may find the info you need there.

http://www.pureliquidgold.com/

Edited to add: 

By the way, you'll want to check if it is grapeseed extract or grape*fruit* seed extract that you use.

Here's the link to the pet section of the website:
http://www.pureliquidgold.com/dogcatillnessespuppycare.htm


----------



## vikav (Mar 30, 2009)

I may be wrong, but as far as I understand, GSE (Grapefruit Seed Extract) is a synthetic compound, and not a natural product many people think it to be. I stopped using it in my home made lotions for that reason a while ago. Here is a link to more info: http://www.terressentials.com/truthaboutgse.html If it was for a pet or a fiber animal, and there was some evidence of it being effective, I'd personally use it, but if it was for meat rabbits - I wouldn't. Now, I may just be a nut, since I only feed mine organic feed, and do not use any watering equipment with PVC, vinyl, or brass in it.


----------



## JohnCaper (Sep 25, 2008)

Here is the quote. MaggieJ reposted it to the natural preventatives/remedies forum, from another thread:



Ann Mary said:


> For me,...grapeseed extract does the job well and is all natural. 10 drops in a gallon of water for 2 weeks...longer if there is a known bad problem. This also helps to worm them....along with raw pumpkin seeds. I regularly run grapeseed extract through their water at least 3 times a year and have no problems with cocc....and I use it when I bring in new stock as well. The usual dose is 10 drops when there is a problem and 5 drops for prevention.



Earlier someone had spoken of Grapefruit seed extract at the same 10 drops/gallon, but it was for fur mites. If it is grapefruit seed extract that would be great, because its easier to find here as well.

Maybe the two - GSE and OO - would be a good general health booster.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

John, why not PM Ann Mary for details? She doesn't post here all that often and may not see this thread.


----------



## JohnCaper (Sep 25, 2008)

Good idea -thanks! :goodjob:


----------

